# St John the Baptist Mongewell



## night crawler (May 8, 2009)

This is a church that I was surprised to find. I only came across it when I went down to Carmel college to get some photo's of the place. I saw a sign pointing to the church and thought the Synagogue had been converted but on getting there this is what I found.






A wonderful looking church which at the first sight looks in good condition with it's well kept graveyard.






Until you walk round the side and see this





Inside looking at the bell tower





Side chapel with alter.





Looking up at the bell tower.





Looking up the bell tower.





Even still got a bit of glass in the window of the tower.





This is on the wall of part of the church which is still in use and I have yet to go back and have a look inside though it will be small. They have two services a year there.





I'll end with this shot. turn left at the end and you will see the defended building I photographed.
There is some information about the place in the wicki link and an interesting bit about the church.
Mongewell - Wikipedia


----------



## Foxylady (May 8, 2009)

Gorgeous church. Nice to see it's still cared for too. Nice find, nc.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 8, 2009)

Good shots Nightcrawler. I like the Bell tower a lot, strange shape. It reminds me a lot of one in Norfolk I visited last month.


----------



## moltke (May 13, 2009)

Great shots! Tiny side note, but does anyone know when this church was last occupied or used? That pic of the bits of glass still in the frame got me wondering about what period this church became a relic rather than house of worship.


----------



## night crawler (May 13, 2009)

Most likly if fell into disuse before the war, though the end part is used twice a year. I will try and get the key and get some photo's inside.


----------



## nutnut (May 13, 2009)

Wow! What a quirky little place, looks very interesting indeed.

Great report and fantastic pictures, very good.


----------



## Marley85 (Jun 27, 2009)

lovely place and great piccys mate just had alook about the place theres some great buildings there.


----------

